# Honda EU2000i pilot screw



## Tim Dietz (Jul 12, 2018)

I've got a surging idle problem with one of my EU200i's and done all the standard cleaning several times. I'm absolutely sure it's the carb because I've got a separate brand new carb that runs both units perfectly, and this dirty(?) carb does the same surging idle issue on both units. 

The main jet and pilot jets are completely clean, carb is getting plenty of gas. Runs fine on on full mode (eco off). It was run in a very dusty environment for a couple weeks and when it ran dry I suspect it sucked up lots of gunk at the bottom of the tank. As I said I've fully cleaned and rebuilt it several times over, the only thing I can figure is that there's gunk I can't get to behind the pilot screw, the one that has the limiter cap on it. The manual explains the process for breaking off that limiter cap, removing the broken screw and installing a new screw and cap (and notes that it's illegal to tamper with it). However I'm confused by the instructions. It says remove screw after it's been broken off but I don't see how that can happen if it's broken off halfway inside at the break point. 

Has anyone removed that screw before? Any experience from someone who's replaced that screw would be helpful. Does it just fall out?


----------



## Dan S (Nov 10, 2020)

Did you ever resolve this? I have the same problem (none of the usual things have helped). I'm so out of ideas, that I started to think it wasn't the carb, but finding this post gave me hope. I'm almost considering ordering a new carb to see if that does it (which seems crazy).

Any resolution you can share?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

sure dan
it is the carb.
idle air jet.
darn fuel issue causes it.
most of the time it is ethanol or the stuff they add in the fuel..
the cure is to ultrasonic clean the carb...
click here for the ultrasonic page
and that clean unit can be used to clean other items as well..
if you have a small repair shop they are a great investment!

but these days a new bare carb is a good solution.
click here for the eu2000i page with carb link
there are a few other good items to have on hand for the eu2000i gen set on that page.


----------

